# Horn



## delre (May 2, 2009)

I need help I have a horn that don't beep no more .
I have changed the relay checked the fuses I even took the horn off and tried it on my truck and it does work .

The only thing I haven't done is take the cover off the steering wheel ,to see if it makes contact there 


Thks for any replies


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the voltage at the horn, an inexpensive digital multimeter is under $10 these days.
Also check the ground while you are there....


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

You could also try a test light on the part that plugs into the horn to see if theres juice to it.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

or you could take advantage of that factory warranty thingy


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

vrefron said:


> or you could take advantage of that factory warranty thingy


That thingy comes in pretty handy some times! :banana:


----------

